
NASA Unveils Searchable Video, Audio and Imagery Library - jasikpark
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-unveils-new-searchable-video-audio-and-imagery-library-for-the-public
======
loudmax
On a related note, NASA's Worldview makes images from Earth observation
satellites available in near real time (a few hours):
[https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/](https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/)

~~~
uberneo
Nice. I like this realtime data , plus you can see historic images well. Might
be good image dataset for doing some Machine Learning Prediction of Weather,
something like take snapshot for a certain area and based on the Historical
images predict the next Cyclone

~~~
metaobject
In order to do well at weather forecasting you really need 3D information (at
a minimum), 4D is preferable (3D + Time). Using satellite images, at best, you
may be able to predict future cloud cover (but you're still missing the fact
that clouds often exist at multiple levels in the atmosphere).

------
mpweiher
Who else thought this was a software library for searching in AV data?

~~~
coffeedoughnuts
I also assumed that from first click; but this library is also very
interesting :)

------
Doches
Finally, a replacement for the old GRIN (GReat Images in NASA) archive! It was
shutdown and replaced with a Flickr account a couple of years ago; it's nice
to see NASA (and, by extension, the US Gov.) owning their own web properties
again.

------
Dahoramano
Is there any way to get real-time, historic, and geological climate data?
Specifically for temperatures and quantities of atmospheric gas, ocean
currents, and humidity.

------
Fjolsvith
This will make finding those UFO videos really easy!

